

For Linux, Supercomputers R Us - rbanffy
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2960701/linux/for-linux-supercomputers-r-us.html

======
melling
Hasn't Linux dominated supercomputers for at least a decade? The only place
they don't have significant market share is on the desktop. Now we need
Chromebooks to take off or for someone to add the extra polish and support
needed to win over consumers.

